# Citizen Hyper Aqualand flashing "ERR"



## key2theattic (Apr 23, 2018)

> > Hello All, I just picked-up a Citizen Hyper Aqualand dive watch #D208-089839Y. I had to put a new battery in it and after getting the time, date etc set, it started flashing "ERR" in the Dot indicator window. I am not familiar with this watch at all. What is the cause, and what can I do about it?


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

ERR comes from ERROR. Was the watch functional before or did it come without a battery ? Do you know whether it's functional or not ?

I once got ERR on a citizen watch because I had worked on the movement and I didn't exactly assembled it right. Some of the contacts were not properly connected. Is it possible that when you were installing the battery the movement may have been handled slightly improperly which may have caused some electric components to not be in contact with each other ?

Also after you placed the battery did you properly restart the watch like the manual says ? (there's supposed to be a way to do this such as pressing all the buttons at the same time with the key out or something like that) The manual for your movement can be found online and will tell you why ERR is usually displayed.

Is the battery good, btw ?


----------



## key2theattic (Apr 23, 2018)

The watch came to me with a dead battery. I have no idea if the watch was functional before I got it. When I replaced the dead battery with a fresh one, I was careful to put the spider and its plastic protector back on properly. But, anything is possible. I set the functions as the online manual said to, but I did not see anything about a restart with all buttons pressed. I did not do anything to the movement except battery replacement. Maybe I could remove and replace the battery and try the restart procedure you cited - I'll look in the manual for the restart. Any other thought would be appreciated. Thanks for the help Tourbillon.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Yeah, when in doubt -- *RTFM*. Then ... ask on forum for someone who's done this before.  Best of luck :thumbsup: .


----------



## key2theattic (Apr 23, 2018)

I went back to the manual and found the reset procedure. I tried the reset, but the "ERR" message is still flashing. So I guess I'll just keep piddlin' around with it and maybe get lucky!


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Did you also find the troubleshooting section at the end of the manual that tells you why various messages appear on the screen ? It should be there...

I would say that one potential fix is to take apart the entire movement and have it serviced and then reassemble it carefully and correctly. You should only do this if you've done it before, though. 

By the way, you could try lightly pressing on the movement in various spots. As I said, sometimes some parts don't make contact perfectly... Just press enough to see whether it's all put together accordingly or not...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

A lot of quartz watches need the battery shorting to the AC pip when a new battery is inserted. AC stands for 'all cancel/clear' and you short the top of the cell to a small brass pip (usually labelled) on the movement with a pair of tweezers or a bent paperclip.


----------



## DryEagle (Apr 3, 2018)

Roger the Dodger said:


> A lot of quartz watches need the battery shorting to the AC pip when a new battery is inserted. AC stands for 'all cancel' and you short the top of the cell to a small brass pip (usually labelled) on the movement with a pair of tweezers or a bent paperclip.


 Ironically, AC also stands for Alternating Current, which a single cell does not supply :biggrin:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Here's a video showing the battery change.


----------



## key2theattic (Apr 23, 2018)

What size battery does this watch - Citizen Promaster Hyper Aqualand dive watch #D208-089839Y - take? I took a CR2025 out of it and replaced it with the same. However, the replacement video shows a CR2016. Could this be my whole problem?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

There are several YouTube videos of the battery change procedure...have a look at them and see if the battery is the same. A Google search may also tell you the correct battery to use.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

It is possible that the battery might be wrong but it should have worked I think. You said that you have the manual for the watch or movement. The required battery is stated there.


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

Roger the Dodger said:


> A lot of quartz watches need the battery shorting to the AC pip when a new battery is inserted. AC stands for 'all cancel/clear' and you short the top of the cell to a small brass pip (usually labelled) on the movement with a pair of tweezers or a bent paperclip.


 Yes, this is correct in most cases with quartz. Quite often on the quartz movements in the most microscopic etching or engraving it does tell you where to make contact with you tweezers or a bent paperclip as you said. At least it did on the recent quartz watches I changed the batteries in. As you have said previously, the battery needs to be the correct one. With some of the larger "CR" batteries they look the same size but are usually different thickness from each other. I had the same problem with a G-Shock a friend gave me not working, he had fitted the incorrect battery that he thought would do because it was the same diameter. Good luck. :thumbsup:

This might help. http://www.citizenwatch-global.com/support/pdf/coa/d200.pdf


----------



## key2theattic (Apr 23, 2018)

I called Citizen Watch Co and they said the battery size was CR2025. But you are right, the manual does state the size - I looked there before calling them and just missed it (besides this "ERR" driving me nuts, I'm also going blind!). Anyway, I'm still in the same predicament as when I started. Thanks for all of the help!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LongBike (Nov 29, 2016)

Aloha ,

My name is LongBike / Louis and I do a lot of Aqualand watch's.

I have found that that .....NASTY ERR / ERR has a lotto do with the ...Depth Sensor being FAULTY also.

you might try changing it from another parts watch , it might make a big difference.


----------



## Roger k (4 mo ago)

I sent my watch to Citizen the same digital quartz Aqualand watch for battery replacement a few years ago and when they tried to replace the battery it showed the err code. They ended up having to replace the entire movement.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Oh dear me, I have literally just purchased a used all-digital Citizen Promaster Hyper Aqualand for a tenner, without realizing that it is missing the accompanying docking station and software disc. Also, the watch needs a new battery, and I thought I might get away with replacing it myself or at least by a local jeweller, even though the caseback warns the user not to open the back of the watch. Should I attempt this battery replacement myself or send the watch to Citizen, and if the latter, will it be expensive?

For those that don't know this watch, here are a couple of pics (from upload.wikimedia.org and, below, iytimg.com):


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Always said:


> Should I attempt this battery replacement myself or send the watch to Citizen, and if the latter, will it be expensive?


 Good find, Honour, especially for a tenner. The issue about replacing the battery seems to be because the case is waterproof and should be pressure tested after being opened. Assuming you don't plan to go under water with it, you should be okay doing it yourself. There's a thread on the scubaboard forum that ends with a useful description of what to do, including the reset procedure after the battery change has been done.

https://scubaboard.com/community/threads/hyper-aqualand-battery.47164/post-8488236


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

PS. There's a docking station for sale on Ebay, but it appears to require a serial cable to connect to a PC and heaven knows which obsolete version of Windows it supports.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/155059447539


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

My dear @spinynorman, thanks for those helpful replies. Interestingly, I watched a pleasant video about my Citizen, which was more of a personal story than a review, and the narrator explained that he himself did not bother about the computer linking gubbins that came with the watch, and used and enjoyed the watch itself, on its own merits. Apparently, the manual that originally came with the watch was almost as long and heavy as the Bible. :biggrin:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Always said:


> My dear @spinynorman, thanks for those helpful replies. Interestingly, I watched a pleasant video about my Citizen, which was more of a personal story than a review, and the narrator explained that he himself did not bother about the computer linking gubbins that came with the watch, and used and enjoyed the watch itself, on its own merits. Apparently, the manual that originally came with the watch was almost as long and heavy as the Bible. :biggrin:


 There's a couple of boxed ones on Ebay which show it came with the docking station, a 3.5" diskette, a user guide for the software and a manual for the watch. Software manual does look chunky, but it's probably in 15 different languages. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/255714952771


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Looked at that eBay listing - "For professional use only" or so it says on the swing tag - kind of limits their market - unless that's aimed at the 3.5" diskette!


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

tall_tim said:


> Looked at that eBay listing - "For professional use only" or so it says on the swing tag - kind of limits their market - unless that's aimed at the 3.5" diskette!


 I does seem like it was aimed at serious divers. There's another boxed set on Ebay that reveals the system requirements.









You can have it on a 5.25" floppy as well. MS-DOS 3, blimey, that takes me back.


----------

